# Craftsman Chrome Plated Auger Bits



## Vance100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Could someone tell me what these auger bits might be worth? It is a full set in a metal case. They don't look to be used or used very little.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Put them up on ebay. You'll probably get less than $40 but that's
just a guess. Considering they aren't used by many people
these days, supply of vintage augers likely outweighs demand.

If you run across real big ones they can fetch a good price
on auction. I guess some people collect them and the 
big ones are used in timber framing.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends. Did you get them from your gandpa or another beloved relative? If so then they're priceless. Others wise, maybe 10 bucks.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

I think Loren has it right (maybe 45.00 tops)

You have to realize that there is a great deal of snobbery in the old tools biz - These are in nice shape-finish, metal case and all-and yet they still might not fetch what an Irwin or Russell Jennings set might bring.

(Ironically these were most likely made for Sears by Irwin)


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This will tell you who made the item for Sears.
http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/manufacturers/craftsman-power-tool-company/sears-and-craftsman-source-product-code/


----------

